

Gravitational lensing by spinning black holes in astrophysics - jayeshsalvi
http://iopscience.iop.org/0264-9381/32/6/065001/article

======
cturhan
Gravitional lensing is one of my favorite phenomenon in physics. I did once a
web version of it. Here is the link if you want to play with it.

[http://cihadturhan.com/lab/gravitional-
lensing/](http://cihadturhan.com/lab/gravitional-lensing/)

~~~
taylorwc
This is awesome. Any links to source or comments on what tools you used to
make it?

~~~
cturhan
It's plain javascript. I used canvas and reflected the coordinates of pixels
according to position of cursor. Also smoothed the effect using a heuristic
smootherstep function.

------
gjm11
At present, the title here on HN is "Gravitational lensing by spinning black
holes in astrophysics" \-- to which my immediate reaction, and I suspect not
only mine, is: what, as opposed to in cookery?

The original article title gives the answer: "... and in the movie
_Interstellar_ ". Since the article really is about the rendering techniques
used in the movie as well as about the physics of rotating black holes, I
suggest that the HN title be made to match that of the original article.

~~~
stolio
I saw the title and thought "is it the one from Interstellar!?!?"

Thorne said he was going to publish based on their simulations so it's awesome
it's here. I agree it might be nice to have the context in the title since
this is cool for both physics and science-fiction fans.

------
Cyndre
Gravitational lensing or just large magnetic fields bending light?
[http://www.gizmag.com/synthetic-magnetism-stanford-
photonic-...](http://www.gizmag.com/synthetic-magnetism-stanford-photonic-
crystal/25261/)

